# 9sp da vs 10sp ultegra sl



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anbody know the wieght diff between the 9sp da and the 10sp ultegra sl. I have a groupo of 9sp da that I am thinking of putting on a new bike. The da stuff has ~100000 miles on it, works ok. I was just on PBK and you can get a full set of ultegra sl for under 700. Long range plan would be to put 7900 da next winter.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Weight is probably fairly comparable and not any major difference to be a concern. 
The Ultegra SL will shift better for all intents and purposes. The 10 speed shimano groups have redone internals in the shifters that makes them seem to work a whole lot better.
But nothing wrong with DA 9 7700 parts either. Its your call and your money. Nothing aside from the crank and brakes will be compatible with the 7900 DA. I would stick with your current setup and go all out when 7900 DA becomes available.


----------

